# fireline tied to mono question..???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

just wondering if there was any speical knot to tie fireline and mono together?? I want to put fireline on my road with mono backing since fireline is so damn expensive. Ive tried that unit-knot multiple times ans it keeps slipping, i personally will be suprised if any kind of knot will work without slipping, but any advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

never mind guys, i tried the uniknot a few more times, this time looping each around about 10 times and it seems to hold good enough. 10 seems a lot but if it works, it works!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've used the uni knot, but find it simpler and really an improvement, to use a very small swivel between the fireline and fluorocarbon leader. A small swivel will still go through the tip top, and adds a no twist feature to the rig. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I use either a blood knot or a double surgeons knot to tie my super lines to mono.. Both work great, the double surgeon is the fastest to tie also.. When flyfishing the blood knot is the way to go though.

Backing is important when using super braids to prevent slipping on the reel. I do this to all my musky rods, and I guess it just migrated to all my walleye rods too..


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I have had good luck with a back to back uni knot, maybe that is the same one you are trying. When I try a blood knot they seem to slip for me.

Here is a link to a bunch of knots: http://www.lyndenhuggins.com/Fishing/Knots.htm


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

What is everyone's opinion on fireline?

How do you like for rigging (lindy) vs jigging?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks guys for the input

I just started using fireline this spring after 20 some odd years of mono. I doubt i will go back to mono, i love the fireline for jigging, haven't had any troubles of ripping jigs out of their mouths either. Haven't tried it for lindys yet, interested to see how that works


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I use it for Lindy rigging with a Flourocarbon leader. So far I like it. Had heard some guys say you need stretch in the line for Lindy rigging or the fish will feel you as well as you feel them, but I have not had any problems yet.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I love Fireline. I use the bright yellow color. The stuff floats. You don't have to respool every year. It's great for casting and rigging and especially deep trolling as you can get lures past their max depth. My favorite is using it for skipping under docks for bass. Just watch the yellow line to start scooting across the water. The line is your "bobber".

A great leader material for the business end of your line is P-line fluorocarbon. That stuff is extremely tough.


----------

